# I need some help guys



## Chris Parker (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to be a tremendous shot, used to be able to keep all my arrows into the black dots on the "block" target out to 60-70 yards, but I put the bow down for two years because I went through some rough times and now after taking it back up I'm really struggling.

My typical cycle includes setting my stance, focusing on the target, drawing the bow while watching the target, settling my eye on the pin and target and settling just above the bull. Then I would settle down to the bull and start squeezing. Even back then I still had a bad habit of slapping the trigger but it never seemed to effect my accuracy.

Now, I'm having a heck of a time. I'm not in as good of shape (I used to lift weights quite a bit) and now I've been forced to use glasses because of astigmatism. The glasses are part of the problem, I'm going back to the optometrist this week and getting contacts.

So anyways, now I'm settling low, always low, no matter what I do, and then struggling to bring the pin up, which causes me to get shakey and as soon as my pin crosses the bull I slap the trigger. The few times I've tried to draw and hold without firing my arm has involuntarily gone limp right as I crossed the bullseye, causing a harsh letdown. I'm torqueing (which is making it really difficult to tune my new bow) and horrible accuracy, I'm lucky to get my arrows into a 5" circle at 20 yards. My arrows are actually hitting the target at different angles because of all the torquing and jerking that's going on.

What have you guys done to get through this? This is killing my self esteem and taking the fun out of one of the few sports that's always been a huge stress reliever.


----------



## ISO12ring (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> So anyways, now I'm settling low, always low, no matter what I do, and then struggling to bring the pin up, which causes me to get shakey and as soon as my pin crosses the bull I slap the trigger. The few times I've tried to draw and hold without firing my arm has involuntarily gone limp right as I crossed the bullseye, causing a harsh letdown. I'm torqueing (which is making it really difficult to tune my new bow) and horrible accuracy, I'm lucky to get my arrows into a 5" circle at 20 yards. My arrows are actually hitting the target at different angles because of all the torquing and jerking that's going on.
> 
> What have you guys done to get through this? This is killing my self esteem and taking the fun out of one of the few sports that's always been a huge stress reliever.


By NO means am I an expert in any way, shape, form or fashion. However, I will tell you what worked for me with the exact same issue. This took me a bit of time to overcome. First, to address the settling low and trying to "punch" the trigger when you get close to the dot. "I" would follow your same routine and focus solely on holding that pin on that dot. Never fire your bow. Hold it on the dot as long as you can and never fire. Always let down. Repeat. There were days that I would never fire an arrow. I know you are involuntarily letting down when you get close. This makes me think that the above drill is a MUST to remove the relationship of punching that trigger. Second, to address the torquing seems a bit easier to overcome to me. Just shoot open-handed and only grab the bow once the arrow leaves the rest. I hope this helps!


----------

